# Lickity split log splitter?



## Badfish740 (Oct 18, 2010)

My dad just came across a Lickity split log splitter, 5 HP, 20 ton horizontal on a tow chassis for $600.  He said it looks old but runs great and the guy split some wood with it.  I've tried to Google some information but haven't found much-seems like a company that's probably long out of business.  Anybody have one?


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 19, 2010)

They went out of business a while ago. I have seen two for sale near me. Interesting contraptions. I think that the guy who built them even had a patent. There is some information out there. Spend some more time with google. Parts are nearly impossible to come by and some have to be home made.
Here's one I looked at a last year.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Flatbed-I just went over to my parents' house today to see it and it's very similar to the one you posted.  The guy who had it modified it to sit a bit higher and had a larger hydraulic tank.  It's got an older Briggs 5HP I/C engine on it that runs strong, a Haldex 2 stage pump (not sure how many GPM, but it cycles reasonably quickly), a spin on hydraulic filter, and with the exception of one short run of high pressure hose and the return hose, all hard lines which was good to see.  I love that gigantic wedge too.  It will accommodate up to a 26" piece which is great for me since the Englander furnace will take up to a 25" piece.  I'll get pictures up as soon as I can so you guys can see what it looks like now.  It probably won't be long before I start hot rodding it


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if you've bought it yet, but I'd be tempted to go for the Huskee 22-ton new. I've seen some people saying they've seen it for $899 at TSC.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 19, 2010)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> I don't know if you've bought it yet, but I'd be tempted to go for the Huskee 22-ton new. I've seen some people saying they've seen it for $899 at TSC.



My dad picked it up yesterday and I stopped by this morning to look at it.  I've seen the Huskees at TSC for that price before and they are nice units, but I'm glad I found this one.  It runs great and the fact that its a little old gives me an excuse to play with it :lol:  By the way, I just found this.  Pretty cool!  Takes me back to the days of being a kid and thumbing through the back pages of my grandfather's old Popular Mechanics, Field and Stream, and other magazines where I'd marvel at all of the "build-it-yourself" plans, and contraptions you could by via mail.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 19, 2010)

I found those ads before. There were a bunch of them. They reminded me of my grandfather's house. I thought I had saved them, but couldn't find them. I also found parts lists for each model. I saved the pdf files. I do not remember where on the net I found them, but If you pm your email I will try to send the files to you.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a thread that I started last year.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38464/P0/


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 19, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I found those ads before. There were a bunch of them. They reminded me of my grandfather's house. I thought I had saved them, but couldn't find them. I also found parts lists for each model. I saved the pdf files. I do not remember where on the net I found them, but If you pm your email I will try to send the files to you.



I think I found them:

http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/ 

I also found this:

http://photos.gardenweb.com/garden/galleries/2010/10/lickety_log_splitter_piqua_ohi_1.html 

According to that brochure I'm pretty sure mine is the 26EK30 "Economy Model" based on the size of the wedge and the stroke.  I'd love to find out how old it actually is.


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> [  I'd love to find out how old it actually is.


     The back of the valve body has a date on it by the bolt hole.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip-it's still sitting at my parents' house but the next time I get down there I'll check it out and post it up.


----------



## Flyboy69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> My dad just came across a Lickity split log splitter, 5 HP, 20 ton horizontal on a tow chassis for $600.  He said it looks old but runs great and the guy split some wood with it.  I've tried to Google some information but haven't found much-seems like a company that's probably long out of business.  Anybody have one?


Hello Badfish740
I have two Lickety Splitters.  Both 8hp.  I have reconditioned both of them to new specs.  They are quite the engineering marvel but must be adjusted properly for maximum performance.  I use bpth for spitting my yearly firewood and have had very few problems with them.  I've made the brass slides and had some new return springs made.  All the O-rings are standard and are available at any industrial supply house.


----------

